# FAVORITE BAND



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Im sure everyone has a favorite band they like to party to. My best drinking tunes would have to be ACDC because they have so many kickass albums.

WHAT YOUR FAVORITE !!!!!!!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Rock

ACDC
Rolling Stones
Black Sabbath

Rap
Public Enemy
NWA

Theres a bunch more but can't think I'm drunk.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

AC/DC and my alltime fav mr. OZZY OSBOURNE himself


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

forgot one u ever heard of EXODUS u would really love there song piranha it kicks ass song and a feedin vid would b sweet


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

id think .... hmmm .... Manson, dispite many things, and bad things said about him, he can sing good, and shocking enuff no one in his band his died, he also helped NIN start and NIN helped him start. I am happy for both bands, and think they do a great job singing, and happy they are still together, and may people think manson is a one hit wounder, and forget he is a late 80's band. 
also, MegaDeath, been around ages, but has had many changes, unlike manson.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

311


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

old van halen...running with the devil..godsmack..disturbed...down with the sickness..









and for rap some andre nicatina..yup yup


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...smashing pumpkins of old, korn, and linkin park


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> and for rap some andre nicatina..yup yup


 haha another Dre Dog listener.

Im not into alternative but like listening to Nirvana. Dont know the names of albums or songs but know it's them.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I like music thats sounds good


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It changes with the mood Im in...just so long as its not country or opera...Ill be fine


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

open for anything. against old country, new country is too modern. opera makes no sense to me. classical is soothing. rap is alright, depends who the band is. the list could go on forever, but i cant think anymore...


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Led Zeppelin.Zoso's the man!
Later Eric


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Nirvana, Eminem, Dre, Rob Zombie, and the old Metallica


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Oasis, Pumpkins, Nirvana. Newly it's The Soundtrack of Our Lives, great Sweedish rock band.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmmm..... favorite band of all time....DMB, Guster, Fighting Gravity, Metallica.


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

Linkin Park, Good Charlette , any thing i can get drunk too


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

great Sweedish rock band. [/QUOTE]
abba


----------



## rare0nesf (Feb 18, 2003)

The temps old school...


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I see some of my music listed up there I like too, but no-one has added any aerosmith :smile: ....Sweeet Emotion


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have no all-time best (like Karen said, it depends on my mood, and my present-day favorites may not be favorites in a year or so), but these are some I really like for a number of years now, and all defined my musical taste in a certain way:

- Tool
- Deftones
- Ignite
- NOFX
- Snapcase
- Biohazard



> any thing i can get drunk too


I wish it was that easy: I'll get drunk on any music


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> > any thing i can get drunk too
> 
> 
> I wish it was that easy: I'll get drunk on any music


 ...even swedish folk music?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When I'm drinking, I focus on drinking (and having a conversation with my friends), so I don't care wheter they play death metal, the Teletubbies theme, a Wagner opera or Swedish folk music (unless it's live, and sung by a bunch of blond, big-breasted Swedish beauties: then I'll pay attention














)


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i like a LOT of techno bands ... but i forgot White Zombie Aka Rob Zombie.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> i like a LOT of techno bands ...


 i dont see how techno is a band though...i always thought techno was some guy on a keyboard playing two notes over and over again with an added siren effect


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > i like a LOT of techno bands ...
> ...


 it is, but some of them make it all them selfs. your thinking of a DJ.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Linkin Park "new cd is almost here by the way"
AFI
Ozzy
The Crannberries "I love being Irish"


----------



## jmath (Mar 4, 2003)

AT THE DRIVE IN


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

AFI, they just dropped their new album today, its pretty good, I will always like their earlier sh*t better though.

I like rap as well, and in that dept its NWA and the Wu Tang.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

LINKIN PARKS NEW ALBUM IS OUT IN TWO WEEKS....25th of march, one day after i leave


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

smashing pumpkins


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Queen, Police, Rolling Stones, Metallica, Pearl Jam, Marillion, Death, Kreator, Sex Pistols, The 
Clash, Dead Kennedys, Guns and Roses, Green Day, Nirvana and many others i can´t remember!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

So many for Linkin Park, today's music standards are so low.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Nine Inch Nails. Slayer, Metallica.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

The suicide machines (although there last 2 cds were horrible) there older sh*t owns.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

o an linkin park sucks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Widespread Panic

CREED SUCKS


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Creed? LMAO! Can't wait for that fad to die out, but I've been waiting for the pop crap to die out and it's still going.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Outie said:


> The suicide machines (although there last 2 cds were horrible) there older sh*t owns.


 What about Goldfinger: similar music, and they f'n rock too


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

AFI used to be awesome but Davey's just gone off the deep end lately.

Flogging Molly
AFI (up to until art of drowning)
Dropkick Murphys
Bad Religion
Misfits


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Doors and Sabbath and Nirvana, Linkin Park and Metallica


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Rush


----------

